# Universities with good photography programs?



## iAstonish (Feb 16, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has any personal experience or knowledge in Universities that offer photography as an undergraduate major, with good programs?

Any suggestions or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 16, 2010)

Are we talking UK or US?


----------



## kcmo al (Feb 16, 2010)

Rochester Institute of Technology, Rochester, New York.
RIT - Programs of Study


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 16, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Are we talking UK or US?



Was referring to U.S. Universities, should have clarified that.

If there are any UK Universities you would like to suggest, I would be more than willing to check those out as well. Thanks


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 16, 2010)

Any input on Columbia College in Chicago?


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2010)

I never took any courses from here but a few said good things.. just something to consider.  I've also seen roaming classes being taught as groups on the streets of NYC.. especially with large format cameras.  Seemed like the students were being engaged by the professor well.

NYIP - Photography | Photography School | New York Institute of Photography | NYIP

I generally visit their gallery..


----------



## craig (Feb 16, 2010)

School of Visual Arts Photography college: Photography school in New York and photography schools at the School of Visual Arts

Love & Bass


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 16, 2010)

In Australia, just for reference for anyone:

Best is probably RMIT in Melbourne, offering a BA in photography and potentially a postgrad as well.

There's also others like PSC, etc... but RMIT is probably the best.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 17, 2010)

iAstonish said:


> If there are any UK Universities you would like to suggest, I would be more than willing to check those out as well. Thanks


If you interested in studying in the UK, which I recommend hugely. Because it will offer a completely new culture experience, as well as being cheap. 

The UK has a application system called UCAS, this is a list of all the Universitys and Courses, I searched Photography and came up with this - http://search.ucas.com/cgi-bin/hsru...whereNext?query=530&word=PHOTOGRAPHY&single=N 

Bournemouth is a fantastic University with great Night Light and a very good reputation (for a "newer" uni)

If your interested in having a more course specific break down, look at this http://search.ucas.com/cgi-bin/hsru...rdSearch.whereNext?query=530&word=PHOTOGRAPHY 

If you really are considering applying to the UK, will need to sign up and to do that you will have to talk to your school. I'd also like to add you have missed the dead-line this year so you will have to apply next year.

Best of Luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks so much everybody for the awesome suggestions! Time to do some research.


----------



## Snyder (Feb 22, 2010)

Syracuse University S.I. Newhouse has a great program (Thats where I went to) But its not easy to get accepted it very competitive to get in.


----------



## Matis609 (Feb 27, 2010)

I went to columbia college yesterday when i visited chicago- they have a photo museum inside the college and the class i saw looked pretty legit in terms of critiquing art...


----------



## dtzitko (Feb 27, 2010)

I know the Journalism school at the University of Missouri-Columbia (Mizzou) is one of the best in the nation. Not exactly photography, but I'd imagine if the J School is really good, the photojournalism would probably be good as well. It's also a LOT less costly than a university like Columbia College.


----------



## Romphotog (Mar 12, 2010)

Whats your definition of a "good program"?
Where are you?
In NYC, best are NYU, SVA, Pratt, even LIU and KCC and most CUNY and SUNY colleges have photo classes.  Do you want an AAS or BA or Masters?
NYFilm Academy has lost its right to hand out degrees BTW.  They are still open but NY State Board of Ed. whacked 'em.

Other good schools are in California, UCLA, Chicago art inst, Philly art inst.


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

iAstonish said:


> Any input on Columbia College in Chicago?


Pick a school that will also teach the *business* of photography. Based on questions (and images) I have seen posted in various forums from years long students of Columbia College in Chicago, I would look elsewhere.

If you're planning to do photography as a job working for someone else, a university degree is helpful but don't plan on making much in the way of money. Many, many businesses now just use stock and hire commercial photographers rather than have someone in house.

If you are planning to freelance or have your own photography business, go to business school. A university photography degree won't count for nearly as much if you freelance.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 12, 2010)

Formatted said:


> iAstonish said:
> 
> 
> > If there are any UK Universities you would like to suggest, I would be more than willing to check those out as well. Thanks
> ...



And there are loads of pubs that sell real ale in the UK another good reason


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2010)

:cheers:


----------

